# tragus CPT



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 5, 2011)

Op reads:

"ellipitical incision was made around lesion blunt sharp dissection carried through skin and subq tissue. It appeared to be an elongated area of cartilage which dove down towards the parotid but did not seem to go through the parotid tissue. It was excised and then closed."
Path: accessory tragus 744.1

1144X CPT code?

Thanks for any help


----------

